# Brush Allergy



## pixichixi (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I have found that I am allergic to the Chanel kabuki brush.
Or the one that I bought, at the very least.
I noticed that the "hair" had a kind of earthy fur smell, and was a slightly rough texture. It felt soft to my fingers and arms, but was kind of itchy on my face.
When I used it, my face began to feel itchy and became splotchy and red. 
I thought it might be outdated makeup, but I used the same powder with a differeent brush the next day, and all was well.

I know it's animal hair, but I'm pretty sure I couldn't find what kind of animal it was.
I haven't has this reaction to any of my animal hair MAC brushes, or my synthetic brushes. I know MAC uses goat hair on their kabuki and stippling brushes.

Is it possible to be allergic to a makeup brush?


----------



## saraa_b (Jul 30, 2006)

Chanel brushes are made out of real hair so it's possible that you are allergic to w/e animal it came from or the product that they treated the brush with when they made it

I'm just guessing because I have a few Chanel brushes and they work fine

I hope this helps!

-Sara


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 30, 2006)

did you wash it before you used it?


----------



## pixichixi (Jul 30, 2006)

I didn't even think of that!
Are you supposed to wash your brushes before you use them?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah, you're supposed to wash them before you use them. sometimes brush makers use dye to get the all the hairs black and there is residue left on the bristles. take a glass of lukewarm water with some mild shampoo in it, stick your brush in and swish it around. you'll see why you need to wash all your brushes before you use them.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 30, 2006)

I hate how a lot of companies won't just list exactly what animal hairs or fibers they use for their brushes. What if you're allergic to that animal? I tried contacting Lancome to ask what their brushes are made from and I got a generic response of just "Lancôme brushes are a combination of natural and synthetic fibers." What help. I try to research it on google and couldn't find anything. I don't see why it seems so hush hush and under wraps. What, do they use like rat fur or human pubes or something? (LOL) Bahhhh >


----------



## Ambi (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 
_What, do they use like rat fur or human pubes or something? (LOL) Bahhhh >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhaha, now I don't wanna know what hair my new cheap lip brush is made of 'cause it's so dense and coarse... YUM!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_Ahhaha, now I don't wanna know what hair my new cheap lip brush is made of 'cause it's so dense and coarse... YUM!_

 
LMAO!!! I recently bought a cheapie lip brush too. Now I can't get those thoughts outta my mind! Ew.


----------

